# Old homeowner left this fertilizer....Should I use it?



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

The following two products were left in the shed at the house I bought. The lawn looked really nice when I moved in, but now it has weeds growing in certain areas. (See by other thread)

My questions are.....Should I use these products? When should I use them? Are they still good if they are 1+ year old?


----------



## smallcrpt (Jan 15, 2007)

*sure*

yes, those will work fine, fertilizer doesn't really go bad, unless it gets wet. then it is just clumpy and hard to disperse. The NPK ratio seems like a solid season opening blend, but make sure you don't do it when its 75 and hot. if you see a nice little rain on the weather channel, go ahead and spread it out there. it will definitly green up your turf. as for weeds, KILL 'em all. go get a selective herbicide and go at it. 
-smallz


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

*Never had a problem*

I've never had a problem useing old, old very old fertilizer. if you have wells , be sure to use sparingly.


----------

